

Turn on HTML5 (youtube.com/html5) then click "Save As" on a YouTube video - wycats
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PSPvHcLnN0&feature=rec-LGOUT-real_rn-1r-27-HM

======
davepm
everytime I get the same message: " This video contains content from Vevo, who
has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds. Sorry about that."

;)

------
hdragomir
WOW! I just fell off the couch laughing!

